# Latest Addition to my venomous



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

Well recently picked up this little guy. hes in shed at the moment so not looking his best but i think he will turn out just beautiful. 

here he is enjoy 



















he does have a large hide in there just it was removed to get this pictures


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice snake, post another pic once he has shed


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Look forward to seeing it in new skin.....looks like a slug at present:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

lol i certainly will post another pic once hes out of shed :lol2:.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice, Bitis nasicornis?????


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

*shed* *shed* *shed* :d


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

yea it is Bitis nasicornis and once hes shed out i will post some fresh pics of him


----------



## connord94 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice!

Can't wait to see after shed!


Connor


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

will look nice after a shed, is it eating fine, WC?


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

havnt tried him with food due to being in shed and letting him settle in. he is supposed to be Cb but not 100% sure on that yet will let you know how he feeds after hes shed


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice looking Rhino.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I've got one of these on my wish list. But first DWA licence. An I'd like to get experience with some venomous metoring before that.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

as promised here are some updated pictures of my rhino viper after shed, was quite happy to see it was a full shed.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Well he/she's a beautie!!!!!!


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

s/he looks 100 times better now its shed.

I still dont know whether i prefer rhinos or gaboons. Either one of those or an eyelash viper have to be my favourite snake.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

And to clarify its a male lol  gaboons rank right up at the top for me. Thinking about getting a gabby some time next year will have to see what happens.

thanks for the kind words


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

lovely looking snake there.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice 
Bet you had to pay a fair bit for him, how much if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I'm still gonna getting one, once I've got enough experience with venomous, and then got a licence. and a gebby!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you can pick them up pretty cheap, alot of CF and WC stuff though, and they dont cope with stress very well, they are really a snake that needs leaving alone alot of the time.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Burmese Man said:


> And to clarify its a male lol  gaboons rank right up at the top for me. Thinking about getting a gabby some time next year will have to see what happens.
> 
> thanks for the kind words


You have the best Bitis sp, why go down the scale, just buy a female for him :razz:


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

i will in time get a female to put to him, but Bitis are 1 of my favourite species so i would like to get a pair of most of them  on my list currently is maybe next year i may have some of my list

1.1 Bitis nasicornis
1.1 Bitis gabonica gabonica
1.1 Bitis arietans


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*rhino*

Gorgeous snake you have there, especially now he`s shed. Good luck with the feeding etc.:flrt:


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

he fed the same day he shed hehe did take him till 2 in the morning but it went. was quite happy about that.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I like B.cornuta they are stunning snakes, I prefer them to gabbies by a long way.


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

He looks fantastic!!:notworthy:
How do you go about getting a DWA??:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

burmman said:


> He looks fantastic!!:notworthy:
> How do you go about getting a DWA??:2thumb:


see the sticky at the top of the section : victory:


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you that was a good read!:notworthy:
2nd question though!! you mentioned a covering letter, how do you go about finding a montor/ teacher for the letter and trainging?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

*nasiconis pic*









This is a Ugandan/Ituri Forrest locality nasicornis that I aquired in March. The colour on this locality is completely different to those from West Africa.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's another one of the same snake.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! Now that is one stunning viper :no1:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

I recognise that girl Southwest:2thumb:

Here's one of mine (not my photo, taken by the dealer before I bought her)


















And one of my west africans


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Burm'man, Can I ask, did yours come from Concrete Jungle?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> I recognise that girl Southwest:2thumb:
> 
> Here's one of mine (not my photo, taken by the dealer before I bought her)
> 
> ...


They are horrible, you should think about getting a nice grey one:whistling2:


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

yes Al Hyde it came from concrete jungle why is that mate?


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Burmese Man said:


> yes Al Hyde it came from concrete jungle why is that mate?


PM sent.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I bet it isnt CB then


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

More nasicornis 

Western Female









Western Male










An unusual western as it has such high yellow


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> I recognise that girl Southwest:2thumb:
> 
> Here's one of mine (not my photo, taken by the dealer before I bought her)
> 
> ...


Thats the type of bitis Nasicornis that I'm gonna be looking for once I've sorted out a license!!!! very nice!!!!!!:no1:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ooooh gosh.. such very very very beautiful snakes :flrt:


i think im in love!


one day.. one day....


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you chondro and Scott  Most kind


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

They look great in the pics but you really have to see them in the flesh to appreciate the beauty of these vipers!

Stunning :no1:


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Having produced the first CB babies from CB adults in the country i can vouch for these stunning animals both by looks and ease of keeping. A real pleasure and something i wish i hadnt had to get rid of

Tom


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

*bitis gabonica*

do you know any1 selling a bitis gabonica iam after another1 to add to my collection thanks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

gear21 said:


> do you know any1 selling a bitis gabonica iam after another1 to add to my collection thanks


wernt you just trying to sell one in the other thread mate?


----------

